# Homemade spice blends alla Snip



## Snip 13 (Jan 4, 2013)

Specially for those of you that have asked me what curry blends etc I use.

Here are a few of my presonal blends, feel free to add your own 

Curry Powder
2 tbsps of cumin seeds
2 tbsps of fenugreek
1 and a half tsps of mustard seeds (brown)
1 tbsp of black peppercorns
8 tbsps of coriander seeds
1 tbsp of poppy seeds
1 tbsp of ground ginger
2 tsps of hot chilli powder
4 tbsps of ground turmeric
1 tbsp of paprika

Using a blender grind the first 6 ingredients to a fine powder. Add remaining ingredients and mix well. Store in an airtight container for 3-4 months. The flavour will dull when it gets older but it can still be used.

Garam Masala

10 green or 6 black cardamom pods (crack the pods and remove seeds)
1 tbsp of black peppercorns
2 tsps of cumin seeds
1 tsp of coriander seeds
2 dried red chillies

Blend in a blender till finely ground. Store in a glass jar for 3 months. Will lose flavour after this.


Curry paste

2 tbsps of cumin seeds
2 tablespoons of fenugreek
2 tsps of mustard seeds (brown)
1 tbsp of black peppercorns
8 tbsps of coriander seeds
1 tbsp of poppy seeds
1 tbsp of grated fresh ginger
10 fresh red chillies
2 cloves of fresh garlic
4 tbsps of ground turmeric
1 tbsp of paprika
2 tsps of sea salt
1 tbsp of white grape vinegar
Olive oil to blend

Blend dry ingredients till finely ground, add the ginger, chillies, garlic and vinegar and blend well. Add olive oil slowly to blender till a smooth paste is achieved. Store in glass jam jars in the fridge till needed. The paste lasts a few months.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 4, 2013)

It is so much better to make your own blends.  You can customize them a bit, leave something out, add a bit more of another and so on.

Thanks for the great share Snip !!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks, Snip. Your curry blend is similar to my friend's only she adds a couple (small) curry leaves (dried) and some dried lime zest.


----------



## jkath (Jan 4, 2013)

Snip, I do believe you're psychic! Yesterday I mentioned to my bf that I need a good curry blend... wowee!
Thanks!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 4, 2013)

You can buy good curry powders, but once you've used a homemade curry powder, well, the others do not compare. I love my friend's curry powder. I'd make it at home, but her kids love the girls' eggs, so we trade--curry powder for farm-fresh eggs. The youngest (he's 8) squeals when I bring eggs..."EGGS! We have real EGGS!!" It is so cute. (He doesn't hear me squealing "real curry powder!!" because he is so intrigued by the fact no two eggs are alike.)


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 4, 2013)

It's a big pleasure Girls  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 4, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks, Snip. Your curry blend is similar to my friend's only she adds a couple (small) curry leaves (dried) and some dried lime zest.


 
Pleasure  I add curry leaves whole when I make curry, never add them to my blends.  Must be a South African thing, we like adding whole spice to foods.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 4, 2013)

jkath said:


> Snip, I do believe you're psychic! Yesterday I mentioned to my bf that I need a good curry blend... wowee!
> Thanks!


 
I am whoo hoo  My Daughter actually believes I am psychic because I always know what she's up too. Not planning on telling her any time soon that it's just because I've done it all myself that I know


----------



## jkath (Jan 4, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I am whoo hoo  My Daughter actually believes I am psychic because I always know what she's up too. Not planning on telling her any time soon that it's just because I've done it all myself that I know


 
heh heh heh... I promise not to tell!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 4, 2013)

If our kids only knew lol!


----------

